# Can I please see your 243 set ups?



## ShadowDawg

Would like to know what ammo your using and your scope is on your rifle and maybe some kill pictures with your .243.

Thanks


----------



## poe

dont have any pictures right now but I have a tikka M55 with a bushnel banner 4-12 scope and its shooting 55gr silvertips or 58gr VMax bullets.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

what no picture???? come on poe you know the







thats like the only rule we have here....lmao i would like to see it. i have heard those tikka's are like top of the line tack drivers


----------



## oneshotcowboy

and showdowdawg when i use a .243 i hand load nosler 55 grain ballistic tips for it. i tend to back down from the full load wich will push almost 4100fps cause your pattern really opens up. and most eveything i use has a 3x9 40 or 42 scope on it. usually nothing to expensive. and just so poe dont bust my chops now,lol, i am crrently 243less lol


----------



## poe

there I got looking at old pictures and found a picture of the tikka in the background with the girlfriends deer.


----------



## poe

and ya when shooting coyotes those 55gr silvertips are loaded down a bit just because they shoot good out of this gun this way and they are pretty easy on hides. This gun dont see as much action now that I got my .223 22-250 and 300mag but I still cant part with it.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

i dont blame ya there poe... very nice lookin rig. i just ordered me a 22-250 olympic arms umar. it will be by far the most expensice weapon i have ever owned but also the most versitile too


----------



## Kansascaller

Remmington 700 Varm. 243
Redfield 3x9x40 "love this scope" took my Leupold VII off for this...


----------



## youngdon

Here are a few of them


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Pic of my Brothers Savage Predator 10 camo--243 win---58 gr v-max---I painted the scope to match some----2 1/2 x10x50 Vortex*
*First coyote killed with his new rifle a couple of weeks ago----sb*


----------



## oneshotcowboy

very fine lookin rifles everyone. i am most impressed .


----------



## fox243uk

Just a few kills with the 243 i am useing sako 90grains rounds and the scope is a night force 5.5-22x56 the rifle is a rem700 vls that as had a lot of work on it


----------



## youngdon

Sweet rig fox243 !


----------



## Mattuk

A 15 year old BrunoCZ 601zkk with an 8x56 lisenfeld, new walnut stock and a T8 mod.


----------



## fox243uk

nice fallow


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Dave, he was a 5 year old cull buck that was uneven but still looks good on the wall.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

y,all and your suppressors are making me jealous...lol if it was not for all the paperwork i might try one...lol and lets not forget the cost of applying and cost of the suppressor too.


----------



## Antlerz22

Are suppressors required to hunt there guys? Or is it considered a "hunting courtesy" towards the populated areas around there?


----------



## fox243uk

they are not required to hunt but it helps on the ears and also has no direction of sound, so u can shoot one animal in a group and the other dont no witch way 2 run and some times run strate at u. it is good too when near built up areas in the early hours of the morning (1-2am) u dont get every one lights comng on when u shoot some thing and next to no complaints.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

now one more question ... do you have to go through mounds of paperwork and heafty fees to have one?


----------



## fox243uk

we have a lot of paper work just to get a gun but the suppressors dose not add any more work the pile


----------



## oneshotcowboy

well aint that funny here there is just one page to get the gun (make sure your not already a criminal) but alot to get a suppressor cause they dont want you to be a quiet criminal lmao


----------



## Mattuk

Its not as difficult as it sounds! As long as your not an idiot you can have what ever you want.


----------



## youngdon

oneshotcowboy said:


> well aint that funny	here there is just one page to get the gun (make sure your not already a criminal) but alot to get a suppressor cause they dont want you to be a quiet criminal lmao


That may be about to change in a few states OSC, Here they are looking into making it legal to hunt with one. Apparently someone figured out that they make a lot of noise without them and could be damaging to your hearing..... "your tax dollars at work"


----------



## oneshotcowboy

you mean the goverment with one of their studies funded by me and you , may actually have proved something we already knew????? lol. i mean come on. if you can pass a check to have a rifle why should you not be able to do the same thing with a suppressor instead of major paperwork and headaches and $$$ in nebraska you can posses one and use it( not sure about hunting with it) but its regestered t you and if you want to sell it alot more paperwork.


----------



## youngdon

LOL I guess we'll see, I bet if they start making them legal to hunt with the price will drop as more people will want them and more manufacturers will appear.
You can get one here now, after a few hoops and $200 tax stamp(the tax stamp is a federal requirement and in place no matter the state you live in. You could just carry a bag of potatoes with you...... LOL


----------



## oneshotcowboy

ya thats what i was thinking it was. 200 but not sure about the hunting thing. and i have known a few ppl make thier own and had good luck but knowing my luck it would blow up in my face...lol


----------



## youngdon

If they use a homemade they are still subject to the Tax stamp. And would likely start a huge deal with the feds, as thwen they are probably considered a manufacturer and subject to federal licenses and fees.....


----------



## oneshotcowboy

they always find a way to tax you for saving money dont they...lol


----------



## youngdon

Well they have all the other bases covered. The tax you when you make it and they tax you when you spend it. They even tax IT when you die..LOL


----------



## oneshotcowboy

ya know i fugured roughly one day, had a old 76 chevy 2wd pickup and the guy i bought it from knew how many had owned it. the sales tax and pp tax bought the pickup new twice


----------



## best defense

Mounds of paper work yeah, pretty much. I just finished writing up a trust which will eliminate some of the paperwork in this state (Oregon), but all states are different, so find out what the laws are like in your state and follow them to the letter.

From what I've heard, NE is not exactly a gun friendly state. I don't know all the details about Nebraska (the tax me state) so you will need to check it out for yourself.

I was born in Hastings, and from what I've heard, there are more people from Nebraska than there are in Nebraska.

Some day I hope to own a supressor.


----------



## Varmintnv

Hate to dredge up an old topic. But it sounds like he's begging to see .243's and I just happen to have one!! LOL It's actually a .243AI built on a trued up M700 action with a Shilen CM barrel cut to 24". All the metal is Duracoated flat black. It's glass bedded in a Boyd's stock, but since Boyd's supplies Remington with their laminate stocks, it appears original. Even has the Rem logo and "super cell" on the recoil pad. Topped of with a Leupold 4x-12x. I shoot nothing but handloads in all my guns (except rimfires). This one is currently shooting 70gr NBT's ahead of a stout load of R-17 at around 3550fps. It also likes the 58gr VMAX. But so far I've just loaded those in fireform loads. Need to get some "real" ones loaded up and see how they shoot.










This is the first coyote to fall to the .243AI. Shot was 200-225yds. Hit a bit high on the rear of the shoulder blade. Never seen a coyote go down that fast!! And not a twitch, tail swirl, nothing. Exit hole was about 5" in diameter so it was hidden for the pic. Tried to get another pick with the gun, but it was so cold that morning that my camera battery died after 1 picture. I think it was 8* or 9* that morning.










This is the second coyote to succumb to the .243AI. About 40yds, and the exit was only about 3".


----------



## youngdon

What twist do you have in that 243AI ?


----------



## knapper

I read an article recently that Alaska now allows hunting with a suppresor, I am going to check that out and ask fish and game guys. It is not listed where it was before in the regs.


----------



## Scotty D.

Pet load for my .243 Marlin XS-7C is 42gr of H4895, CCI primer, & a 58gr V-Max.....Not blistering fast @ 3607fps (chronied) but I never was real impressed by the groups at extreme velocities...This load is quite accurate for me...

It left a softball-sized hole on the exit...And one heckuva "thump" when the bullet hit.... Not a pelt-saver by any means....


----------



## bones44

Nice rigs fellas !


----------



## Antlerz22

Both nice rigs, I especially like the rem 700 action. I have a remmy also (.270) and its been accurate and never given any problems period.


----------



## Varmintnv

Mine is a 1-10 twist. It was built with coyotes and possibly a wolf in mind. I don't trust a .243 caliber rifle for deer out here. Would make a good 300yd antelope gun. But for anything bigger I want a heavier bullet than a .243 can throw. That's why my primary deer rifle is a 7mm Mag. But I'd be ok with a .270, had one for a few years. But I got a smoking deal on my Rem M700 KS Mtn. rifle in 7mm mag, so the .270 and a .25-06 were sold to buy the 7mm mag.


----------



## JLowe69

This is my Savage Stryker Gen. 1 in .243 win. with some shooting sticks I made from a couple saguaro ribs, and some leather cordage.


----------



## airman

Here is my 243, tika t3 lite with Nikon monarch 3x9 with nd3 subzero laser


----------



## best defense

I don't usually take photos of kills.

My ammo is mostly reloads now days. I use Hornaday bullets and load to specs per the book. Never hot loads. The bullets normally go all the way thru a coyote.


----------



## sconniecoyotecaller

Here is mine again this time with a kill


----------

